# Big enough loft for 4 birds?



## Dimitry (May 9, 2009)

Would a 3x3x5 loft be big enough for 4 homing pigeons ? any response is appreciated


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Dimitry said:


> Would a 3x3x5 loft be big enough for 4 homing pigeons ? any response is appreciated


No, not really.


----------



## Dimitry (May 9, 2009)

What would be the ideal space for them/ what would be minimum space ? im just a noob.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Are these going to be older birds that you have to keep as prisoners/breeders or are you getting young birds?


----------



## Dimitry (May 9, 2009)

young birds


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Sorry for all the questions, but are you building a small loft because that's all you CAN build or because you think you just want 4 birds?
The bigger you can build a loft, the better. 4 birds can turn into 8 quick, and it gets worse from there. A small loft would be fine for 4 young birds for about 6 months.....then, when they get older and want to mate up and lay eggs..............well, you can see where this is going.


----------



## Dimitry (May 9, 2009)

well, im building the loft 3x3x5 because that seems just about the max room i can have i also was going to have a decent size aviary thought.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Dimitry said:


> well, im building the loft 3x3x5 because that seems just about the max room i can have i also was going to have a decent size aviary thought.


It's not ideal but if that's what your going to do, I can't stop you of course. I will just say that 4 birds is MAX and a good size aviary is almost a must and the birds should be trained so that they can fly and not be cooped up in a box 24/7.


----------



## Dimitry (May 9, 2009)

yes i hope to have them able to fly from the coop/ attempt to do training toss's no races just a rooftop flyer. What would your ideal size be for 4 birds/ what would you say is minimum size?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I would go with *at least *a 4 x 4 and a 4 x 6 if you could. Trust me.......you will NOT be satisfied with just 4 birds. A 4 x 4 can hold 6 to 8 (8 is pushing it) and a 4 x 6 could hold up to 12.......as long as they are flyers and can get out of the loft daily. 
But, even saying that, you're going to eventually run into these birds maturing, mating, laying eggs, etc............


----------



## tommymartin (Nov 26, 2009)

*rule of thumb*

The rule of thumb is 1 square foot per bird. 3x3 would mean 9 birds. assuming the third measurement(height) isn't just 1 foot. but I would say 3x3x5 is plenty of room for 4 birds. Enjoy your birds and watch out for the predators.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Dimitry-most of us started with a small coop to keep a few pigeons----THEN wished we had started with a larger loft..NOW the 6 X 16 seems small. When they mature you will have pigeons hatching "like popcorn popping"


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

tommymartin said:


> The rule of thumb is 1 square foot per bird. 3x3 would mean 9 birds. assuming the third measurement(height) isn't just 1 foot. but I would say 3x3x5 is plenty of room for 4 birds. Enjoy your birds and watch out for the predators.


Actually...the rule of thumb is 2 square feet per bird, minimum.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2009)

Charis said:


> Actually...the rule of thumb is 2 square feet per bird, minimum.


yes Charis is right the minimum for homers is 2 square feet per bird and smaller breeds are 1 and a half square feet per bird


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

LokotaLoft said:


> yes Charis is right the minimum for homers is 2 square feet per bird and smaller breeds are 1 and a half square feet per bird




*Minimum* being a very important word.


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

I hope you have some fake eggs to replace the real ones so you don't end up with more pigeons than you have the space for. min


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Lovebird is so right! You will def want more. I have a 6x6x8 and have expanded twice in a few months! They're like potato chips. So build the best you can and have fun w/ those birds!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

the original post was from the month of may...but always good as a reminder on the space requirments...


----------

